# Primary Fermentation in a Carboy



## sixdoubleo (Aug 12, 2010)

I am sitting on three kits that I ordered (got a good deal as well as saved on shipping)....two Vinifera Noble kits (a Sangiovese and a Valpocella), and an RJ Spagnols Winery Series Syrah. I'd like to get them all started, however I only have one 7.9 gallon primary fermenter on hand and no local options to get another one.

However, I DO have three 6.5 gallon carboys. Would it be OK to just perform primary fermentation in the carboy? If so what challenges would I face and what might I need to do differently?


----------



## rob (Aug 12, 2010)

I have wonderd this also, I think you need surface area for the yeast, so with that said I am thinking the carboy could not be filled all the way


----------



## sixdoubleo (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, 6 gallons in a 6.5 gallon carboy sits in the wide portion of the cylinder. When I do my kits normally, I ferment with exactly 6 gallons in the primary, and then after racking to secondary and degassing I top off to 6.5 gallons. So following that same procedure, I'd think you could ferment with decent surface area in the carboy.


----------



## rob (Aug 12, 2010)

hmmm, I always thought a carboy was 6 not 6 1/2 ...have I been missing something, guess i really never looked..


----------



## rob (Aug 12, 2010)

someone mght have a better answer than me, however I think they are all outside looking at the stars


----------



## sixdoubleo (Aug 12, 2010)

You're right they are "6" gallons (23 liters)...my bad for calling them 6.5 gallons. But based on my tests of pouring a known 1 gallon container into the carboy six times they appear to hold more like 6.5 gallons all the way to the top. 

Perhaps I'll need to test this again to make sure.


----------



## rob (Aug 12, 2010)

might explain why I fill my primary up past the 6 gallon mark, rack to carboy and still can not fill all the way to the top.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 12, 2010)

The Mexican carboys ( smooth sides) are close to 23 liters; these are no longer available. The Italian carboys ( ribbed sides) are closer to 24-25 liters; these are the only ones available now, to the best of my knowledge.
I haven't done a primary ferment in a carboy but would be reluctant to do so - there are probably additives for these kits ( oak, grape pack?) and these with a probable vigorous fermentation this time of year might force things into your airlock and then you'd have a real mess.


----------



## Sirs (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm getting a carboy tomorrow that is 6.5 gallons I know this cause it' says so on bottom, so yours might be 6.5?


----------



## BobF (Aug 13, 2010)

sixdoubleo said:


> I am sitting on three kits that I ordered (got a good deal as well as saved on shipping)....two Vinifera Noble kits (a Sangiovese and a Valpocella), and an RJ Spagnols Winery Series Syrah. I'd like to get them all started, however I only have one 7.9 gallon primary fermenter on hand and no local options to get another one.
> 
> However, I DO have three 6.5 gallon carboys. Would it be OK to just perform primary fermentation in the carboy? If so what challenges would I face and what might I need to do differently?


 
How long do these kits normally take in the primary? I'm not a kit guy, but I would follow the kit instructions exactly, cycling them through the primary you have.

It might be better to have a few days stagger between them anyway.


----------



## PPBart (Aug 13, 2010)

rob said:


> hmmm, I always thought a carboy was 6 not 6 1/2 ...have I been missing something, guess i really never looked..




I've got a couple of 6.5-gal carboys.


----------

